# -questions about infantry training a unit placement-



## Nic.Robinson17 (27 Mar 2015)

Alright so im off to basic the 18th of april! I have my BMQ in st jean and then i start my infantry training. I was wondering at what point will i be asked where i want to serve. Do i have a choice? Id love to be posted at CFB Petawawa where my uncle served but i dont mind if i dont get posted there. Also can you request to be assigned to a certain batalion? Im interested in light infantry vs armoured. (I assume that would be the 3rd batalion) Thanks for the knowledge!

-Nicky


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2015)

Nic.Robinson17 said:
			
		

> Alright so im off to basic the 18th of april! I have my BMQ in st jean and then i start my infantry training. I was wondering at what point will i be asked where i want to serve. Do i have a choice? Id love to be posted at CFB Petawawa where my uncle served but i dont mind if i dont get posted there. Also can you request to be assigned to a certain batalion? Im interested in light infantry vs armoured. (I assume that would be the 3rd batalion) Thanks for the knowledge!
> 
> -Nicky



Where am i most likely to go after bmq(infantry) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116311.0


----------



## Nic.Robinson17 (27 Mar 2015)

Ok thanks for the link! What i understood was: that i may be told after battleschool which means say i go to meaford for my battleschool i may get posted at a battalion in example Shilo or Edmonton or even Valcartier. Thats not what i thought i assumed the battle school your placed in has a direct influence on which regiment you get posted at!

-Nicky


----------



## Loachman (27 Mar 2015)

Congratulations.

Almost any question that you may have has already been answered. Please read through older threads and use the Search Function. That can save a lot of Site clutter from repetitive questions and answers.


----------

